# On line classes for Quinn Bill



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Does any one know of an on line course or school that is accepted by the quinn bill ?


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

I think UMass Lowell does online in CJ, and they are certified.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, as far as I last heard the Umass's and Northeastern I think were about it for online degrees being accepted for the Quinn Bill.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

2-Delta said:


> Yeah, as far as I last heard the Umass's and Northeastern I think were about it for online degrees being accepted for the Quinn Bill.


unfortunately NU killed the CJ program for continuing education folks.


----------

